# wearing hunter orange



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

during gun season.... I will wear my hunter orange to and from my shooting house, but once I get there and inside..... do I still need to have it on in there?? 

.


----------



## Lungbuster (Apr 8, 2012)

First....is that a residence? Lol...I believe the law states that if you are in a blind you have to post an orange flag on the outside...don't think it matters inside.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

That's not hunting lol do you have direct tv up there ? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Something's just not fair about that.

I think it's that fact that you have one and I don't.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Does your dish get good reception there?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if i gotta wear it, so do you Bill!!!

LOL, once inside you good with just an orange flag.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

ezbite said:


> if i gotta wear it, so do you Bill!!!
> 
> LOL, once inside you good with just an orange flag.


Does it have in the regs a orange flag must be displayed ? Can relate to being safe in a blind but never saw a reg requiring an orange flag, thanks,Mike


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

what like a boaters distress flag  ....or hang my vest on the outside open porch 

.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you dont have to have a flag outside.. but you do have to have a vest on even in you blind ...i just asked about it for turkey hunting over the weekend ...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont know about the regs in ohio but i just read that in indiana you must have hunter orange where it can be seen from all directions when hunting from a closed blind. i dont remember if it said the hunter inside still needed hunter orange. but from the general rules i would say if you are hunting then the hunter orange is required. but thats just an opinion, i havent read it anywhere. and sometimes ohio laws do differ from indiana.

but i dont see the big deal about using hunter orange. its for our own safety and the deer really dont seem to care. i have had dozens of deer look at me while wearing hunter orange and never bat an eye. they just go on about there business. now if they wind you or catch you moving then the game can be over. but i just dont believe hunter orange makes any difference to the deer. just my opinion again.

do you have direct or dish in that big house,LOL??
sherman


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ironman172 said:


> not a big deal, my vest just seems to make more noise, then I care for
> 
> I don't have that in the cabin down the hill, and no power there anyway(shooting house) although I think I could get free tv(Columbus stations) on top unlike at the cabin(once they went digital)....the one thing I could use is my portable crapper.... but afraid the flush water would freeze....so I haven't bothered with it yet....


get a port a pot and a long vent pipe on it works great ...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

There is no requirement in Ohio to display any orange on a blind. By the letter of the reg though, yes you have to wear it while pursuing deer during the gun season. 

From the hunting regs: http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#hunter_orange

Hunter Orange Requirement

Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, deer gun weekend, the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless *the hunter* is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.... looks like I'll just keep it on inside


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

You are not allowed to shoot wildlife from your bedroom, living room window so it does not matter about hunter orange, you are not allowed to shoot from that house. You should leave Sunday evening and sleep in that "thing" and not worry about wearing orange going in.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Header said:


> You are not allowed to shoot wildlife from your bedroom, living room window so it does not matter about hunter orange, you are not allowed to shoot from that house. You should just go there Sunday after dark and spend the night and don't worry about hunter orange going in.


I think you're joking? There's no law that I'm aware of that says you can't shoot from your house.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That is some "hunting blind" I'l tell ya what! Hardest thing is probably not falling asleep in all that comfort.LOL

In all seriousness, I would highly recommend hanging orange flag(s) around the "blind". My father's friend is getting up there in age (early 70s), but still enjoys deer hunting. He's got 4 big box blinds built like this one (not quite as fancy/nice). 3 of them sit along fencerows in open fields and one in the edge of the woods. He and his grandkids hunt these boxes on their own private property (300+ acres) and know the neighbors. 

3 seasons ago he was in a field box with his grandson when they heard 3 shots fired on their property. They never saw anybody, but later found 3 holes right through one of the box blinds. Some idiot who wasn't allowed to be on the property in the first place shot right through the blind. He was pretty certain they had no idea if anybody was inside or not because there was no sign they had climbed the ladder into the box, etc. It really appeared they had fired teh shots intentionally without knowing...it really concerned him and he was evry weary about letting the grandkids in there the next season with him. He nailed posts off both sides of the blind and he hangs orange flags from each when hunting.

Perhaps this was some idiot that knew they weren't in there, but the alternative could have cost a life or 2. No hunting is worth a life. Please hang orange flags around your blinds...especially "regular" blinds that don't resemble a residence like Ironman has!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

this is at the very top of the properties hill....I own all the way around it and can see a pretty long way when there are no leaves....I sure will see anyone that comes on to my place within reason....and no real neighbors except beyond me ....it is at a split in 2 roads and a good funnel to the ridge top with valley's and depressions in the contour of the land....I hunt with friends I know and trust so not alone and the only person that has been over the property line in the past, is the neighbors brother, but now knows the new owner (ME) hunts unlike the past ones....not really worried..... but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Lungbuster said:


> First....is that a residence? Lol...I believe the law states that if you are in a blind you have to post an orange flag on the outside...don't think it matters inside.


You DO have to wear hunter orange inside your blind. You do not have to post hunter orange outside your blind. I suggest if you hunt on public land or on property where poor "lost" hunters wander onto private land, you at least use a bit of flagging tape on your blind. Ironman, for your situation, i don't feel you have to flag the blind. If i remember right, your property doesn't get too many "wandering" hunters.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Header said:


> You are not allowed to shoot wildlife from your bedroom, living room window so it does not matter about hunter orange, you are not allowed to shoot from that house. You should just go there Sunday after dark and spend the night and don't worry about hunter orange going in.


First of all it isn't a residence. It is a hunting blind that looks very cozy.

There is no law stating you cannot shoot from inside your home. As long as that home is in a municipality where shooting firearms is not regulated (no projectile laws such as Tallmadge, Kent, etc.) then you can shoot from your window, roof, porch, etc.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> You DO have to wear hunter orange inside your blind. You do not have to post hunter orange outside your blind. I suggest if you hunt on public land or on property where poor "lost" hunters wander onto private land, you at least use a bit of flagging tape on your blind. Ironman, for your situation, i don't feel you have to flag the blind. If i remember right, your property doesn't get too many "wandering" hunters.


no wondering hunters...and sorry to say this year..... not to many wondering deer either


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Ironman I wasn't necessarily directing it at you, but more of a "public safety" message. Sounds like you are safe for sure, but lots of guys will be out in blinds this week and even the biggest buck isn't worth anybody getting shot over. I am continually amazed at how many guys intentionally try to limit or wear no hunter orange. Trust me...the deer don't care plaese make yourself visible out there. Use a flashlight going to and fro in darkness - especially us bowhunters that don't use one on a regular basis.

Safety first and everybody goes home happy next week. 

Good luck everybody!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have gotten lazy in my older age and ride to the blind(up hill)....headlights on the atv if I even get out that early....got to wait for natures call, in the morning ....no bucket pooping for me







...
and always wear orange up and anytime I leave the blind....I was just curious on the legality of needing it inside(for the most part no one could see me anyway) ....It is always right there on the back of one of the chairs and can be put on quick if needed....it's just one more thing that makes a little noise I don't need..... although I did get another vest over the summer that is very quiet to wear, so I may just leave that one on....want to be legal


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I was joking about he can not shoot from that very nice hunting lodge.
However, I live outside the city limits and have killed tree rats, rabbits on my 3 acres. One year on a Sunday, after it is legal to Sunday hunt, I shot 3 tree rats before leaving for church. Monday I get a call from a game warden asking me if I shot from my bedroom window. Well, while I laughed, I had to say no, I shot them from my backyard. He said ok then but a neighbor said different and I should not do that. He did not say illegal but hinted at it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a portable ground blind that I use on occasion during gun season and I always carry an extra one of the cheap vests to lay across the top of the blind. I never even looked at the regs to see if it was necessary because I wanted it anyway.

On a bit of a side note concerning the hunter orange I actually approached a hunter who was set up on the property line between my place and the neighbor's to ask him to put his orange vest on. After the second time of watching him climb in to the tree stand and take the vest off and wrap it up on his fanny pack which hung below his platform of the stand I felt the need to inform him of the risk he was putting himself in. The first time he was in the stand I was maybe 250 yards away and he was position facing mostly away from me and I didn't see him for quite some time because the orange vest was not visible from my side of the tree although he was since the tree did not fully cover him up from my view. He was in full camo hunting gear. I just told him I didn't want me or one of my boys to shoot him so I would rather he had the orange on. He did put it on then. I just do not see the reason to take that added risk for the slight edge that one feels they may gain in order to just shoot a deer. Just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

not me but a good friend, both hunting the blind on a cold day....and yes I too had my orange on 

.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Must be freezing inside that thing...looks like he's in Siberia...I know those take a while to warm up but when they do u can really shed some layers.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It was in the low teens then.... and I made him close the windows....I have a double buddy heater now too, and plan on insulating it for the future....later we opened the windows....but till then..... I planned on slipping out the door on the porch for the shot..... if we saw anything 
he is cold blooded that heater doesn't come out often at all....kinda has a oder


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We have propane tanks like for a grill and mr buddy heaters for all of our 7 enclosed blinds.

They stay toasty warm. I see your heater doesn't it work?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lundy said:


> We have propane tanks like for a grill and mr buddy heaters for all of our 7 enclosed blinds.
> 
> They stay toasty warm. I see your heater doesn't it work?


yea it works and on a 20lb tank(you can kinda see the hose in the picture)....it's just a large area to heat....8x10 inside with 8 to 7ft. ceiling height and not sealed to good at the roof line yet....so a lot of the heat went out....we'll see how the double does this year if needed
It grew in size as I was building it....started out to be 4x8 feet....then went to 8x8....then added 8 more feet in length for the open porch....now is 8x16....8x10 inside with a 8x6ft. open porch....that's where I like to sit and hunt from unless windy or rain blowing in on me then I'll move inside....each has there advantages ....hard for me to get in one of the many fixed stands anymore....but I will

.


I was going to build a couple more inside ground blinds for guest....just haven't yet....and might build one more elevated on 1 of the scaffolds after I get done with the siding on this one....I sure did enjoy doing this task, it was hard getting everything to the top of the hill with the atv and small trailer....talk about negative tongue weight on trailer with the 12ft pallet rack supports.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if i was hunting from a ground blind i would put something hunter orange so it could be seen from all directions. even on private property you just never know when that 10% is going to decide he wants to hunt your property. the deer dont give a darn if your whole blind is orange or pink or camo. but someone shooting in your direction may not take the shot if they see hunter orange. so just for safety sake use alittle hunter orange on your blinds. if its legal or not doesnt matter as much as your safety.
sherman


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats a sweet set up you have there, not going to lie Im very jealous!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> not me but a good friend, both hunting the blind on a cold day....and yes I too had my orange on
> 
> .


Boy... the sheer brutal conditions we go through to hunt in Hocking County huh?  We have something similar but it's been unusable for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Mines going to get vinyl sided...should have already been done...50years roofing on it and most likely going to use the roof sheets for the bottom part on it too to fully inclose the pallet rack frame....with all the high winds and trees that fell down since the July storms....this free standing stand..... is still standing on top of the hill....very solid and sturdy...but then I built it right....just saying

the start of the cold day....it seems I know when to wake up and make a fire in the cabin....I hate hearing the electric furnace kick on!!!! when I have so much wood to burn to stay warm and I am a cheap a$$ too


----------

